

Show HN: Create a personal Google Blacklist - mythobit

I created a simple app that allows you to create a blacklist of sites for Google.<p>It also allows you to create "preferred searches", these let you list sites that you want ranked higher in the search results as well as blacklist sites specific to this search.<p>Just a note, I didn't put too much into handling the url's that get entered so you'll have to look at the about page to make sure you follow a valid format.<p>Site: http://blacklist-search.appspot.com/<p>Anyway, this was really a scratch my own itch sort of thing but I thought other people might find it useful as well.  I would really appreciate any input as well.  Thanks!
======
mythobit
clicky: <http://blacklist-search.appspot.com>

